# suspend and resume on sw raid with newer kernels (2.6.30)

## subrahmanyan

After upgrading my kernel from tuxonice-sources-2.6.25-r7 to 2.6.30-r5, I am no longer able to resume a hibernated session.

The problem is that swap resides on /dev/md2 but this array is not yet assembled when a resume attempt is made. Dmesg says:

```
TuxOnIce: Can't translate "/dev/md2" into a device id yet.
```

In fact, I have the same problem as the author of this thread on lists.tuxonice.net. Unfortunately, they only say that it can be solved using initramfs but the real solution is not posted there.

My question:

Is there anybody using recent tuxonice kernel and sw raid to suspend/resume from swap? I'd like to know how it works for you - initramfs, custom hack or another solution.

Thanks!

----------

## d-fens

sorry for bringng this thread up from the graveyard, but did you have any success ?

i also look for a howto using tuxonice with a swapfile/file on a software raid!

----------

## Hu

In principle, this is the same as resuming from any other device that is not automatically created during kernel initialization, such as a LUKS encrypted swap device.  You need an initramfs that will make the swap block device accessible, then call resume.

----------

